# One full Month in the Keys... advice needed.



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

I got executive approval from the Wife for a full month in the Keys. Plan on renting house on the water with my boat. My main goal is: big tarpon on fly, bonefish(spin/fly) and permit(spin/fly). I have a place in Key Largo I can stay for a discount. Plan on staying around the month of May. Not interested in a guided trip as I find more satisfaction in the DYI trip plus this is already costing a lot. 

Any recommendations on Key for best shot at slam and best time of year?


----------



## AquariusII (Oct 9, 2015)

Lower keys in May and u can get it done


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Anywhere from Biscayne Bay south to Key west. 

Great time to bonefish as most attention is on the migration.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

I agree on the lower keys but things seem to change every year I go down there. You will have the luxury of a month to pay attention to your tides and figure things out! Good luck!!


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Depending on what type of gps you have on your skiff I would check out the Florida Marine Tracks chip. No sense in spending a bunch of your month trying to figure out where you can go and how to get there. It will be hard enough to figure out the fish.

Good luck and have a blast.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

If'n it were me, not sure where you place is going to be, inland on a canal or on the ocean but inland West side of US1 could add considerable time to your trip outside for the fish you mentioned, but make for an easier trip into/thru the bogies to other species when the ocean is not as friendly.

For the trio I'd concentrate my hunting to May/June everywhere from Ocean Reef to Islamorada, Bonefish and Permit end of outgoing and first couple hours of incoming tides near the shoreline anywhere from 1 to 6 foot depth, after a day or so you'll find many areas that are better than others. Hit areas from 4 to 12 foot depth (and in many places that may be half a mile from shoreline) searching for Tarpon heading South bound.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

My dream trip, I'm jealous


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

I’m not sure where I’m going to stay yet but I know I want to be on a canal with easy access to Flats. Thinking around tea table key to have easy access to gulf and Atlantic side depending on conditions. 

The only reason I was considering key largo is because I have a discounted place to stay. Not sure if it’s the best Key for slam. 

I like the idea of FMT but every time I’ve been to the Keys the navionics gold chip is been enough for me. Do you think it’s definitely worth it?

Next I have to figure out what are the best go to patterns for migrating fish? 11wt? Floating line? Tippet? Trolling motor ok if fishing alone? So many questions..

I really hope it all pans out so I can go. A trip like this has so many moving parts.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Wow- now that is one heck of a fishing trip! Have fun!


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Tea Table Key.. you can throw out my suggestions, I have no idea about that area other than for sure you get quick easy access to the Gulf Side with good inside fishing, immediate access to the Oceanside where the bottom will be mostly hard bottom very shallow out a hundred yards or so, and quick easy access to the drop off just offshore for some good dolphin fishing.
Lots of Trout on the mud/grass flats all around Lig. Vitae.
Make sure you visit Robbies and hand feed the tarpon while there too.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

krash said:


> Tea Table Key.. you can throw out my suggestions, I have no idea about that area other than for sure you get quick easy access to the Gulf Side with good inside fishing, immediate access to the Oceanside where the bottom will be mostly hard bottom very shallow out a hundred yards or so, and quick easy access to the drop off just offshore for some good dolphin fishing.
> Lots of Trout on the mud/grass flats all around Lig. Vitae.
> Make sure you visit Robbies and hand feed the tarpon while there too.


Tea table Key was just a thought from looking at map and fishing Islamorada in the past. The main thing I’m interested in is access to protected waters that still have potential for slam. My skiff isn’t ideal for beach tarpon but I can do it if calm. I know I can get permit and tarpon around Adams cut which is in Key Largo but never seen a bonefish in the Keys besides one at by Cheeca lodge in Islamorada.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

If your in Adams cut you are very close to bonefish, and where we boated a permit a few years ago on ocean side.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

krash said:


> Make sure you visit Robbies and hand feed the tarpon while there too.


There is no more Robby's!


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Backwater said:


> There is no more Robby's!


I'm pretty sure Robbies is back up and running.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Well.. my month long trip got delayed to next year. Probably wasn’t smart to plan 1 month fishing trip with a 3 month old in the first place. Even though my wife said YES, I know it wasn’t the best idea. Will still do a weekend trip as usually to Islamorada. Will revive thread next year


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

mtoddsolomon said:


> I'm pretty sure Robbies is back up and running.


Last I heard, they are trying to get it cleaned up but waiting for the insurance company to say yay or nay on the payout to rebuild, according to a friend and a few local articles.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

Str8-Six said:


> Well.. my month long trip got delayed to next year. Probably wasn’t smart to plan 1 month fishing trip with a 3 month old in the first place. Even though my wife said YES, I know it wasn’t the best idea. Will still do a weekend trip as usually to Islamorada. Will revive thread next year


Keep it in your hip pocket. It will happen! I was following this thread because I love the idea of a month straight of fishing vacation. My daughter just turned 7 and I was able to get 57 trips in for 2017 (goal of 52)...6 of those were during Dad Camp week in June where she and I fished daily. Anyhow, 3 MO is tough but it will come around.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Bumping this thread. Even though I won’t be a full month in the Keys this year I will be down in Miami for over a month with my skiff. Plan on fishing keys for a week, choko for a week, glades and Biscayne Bay day trips. Any recommendations on places to stay in the Keys? Trying to keep it around $100 per night. Also any recommendations for places in choko, I know a lot of places are closed from what I heard.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Booked at breezy palms for 6 nights, 04/28-05/04. 

Any tips/pointers for Fly Fishing poons in islamorada? Not looking for spots.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Get down to flamingo and knock around a little. 
It will be good practice for your big trip. 

If you are up Largo way don’t overlook Barnes Sound like everyone else does. 

Make sure to drink plenty of water.


----------



## kbanashek (Apr 5, 2017)

Str8-Six said:


> Booked at breezy palms for 6 nights, 04/28-05/04.
> 
> Any tips/pointers for Fly Fishing poons in islamorada? Not looking for spots.


Saw plenty(50-70lb) fish yesterday downtown making there way up from the channels onto the flats at the beginning of the outgoing. Most were sitting low but had a few up on top looking like they were eaters. Not seeing too many right now or for the last 4 weeks really layed up just yet...a few though.
We had 2' seas and 18mph wind at our back so getting a presentation was very challenging however water clarity was excellent. Had one interested out of about 5 (decent at best)presentations. Probably should have gone to a weighted fly but not hooking yourself yesterday was one of the top priorities with that east wind.
Throwing a black/red bunny.

Have not been seeing many perms but know my buddy has been picking up a few here and there. Threw at 2 bones yesterday, one didnt pick it up and the other a jack came in and swallowed. Shell key on an incoming can produce, especially evening or early morning finding tailers. Tan crab pattern w/weed guard will do the trick for both.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks barrelcooker and kbanashek. 
I do plan on fishing choko and heading south into rivers looking for poons too but that’s a separate trip I’ll plan closer to when the time comes and weather permitting. 

Bones and permit would be a plus. Plan on trying to chum em up with shrimp and get em on a spinning reel since I haven’t caught one before. 

I feel like even a week isn’t long enough to tackle the challenge of getting one of the big poons to eat a fly then you have to get it boatside. I’ll be dedicating my time to that mostly. The hardest part for me is probably going to be, resisting the spinning gear and live bait, when the wind is kicking/can’t cast/miss fish/won’t eat/spook fish/other $hit starts to happen which I know will. Plan on carrying a bottle of Champaign and will pop that [email protected]$ open if I land one.


----------



## Kenmorris (Feb 25, 2018)

kabanashek, you might want to try lighter color flies in clear water. I personally go with yellow or tan for laid up fish. That being said, if they looked at black you might be on to something


----------



## kbanashek (Apr 5, 2017)

Kenmorris said:


> kabanashek, you might want to try lighter color flies in clear water. I personally go with yellow or tan for laid up fish. That being said, if they looked at black you might be on to something


Agreed, it's something that crossed my mind yesterday as well.


----------

